# Following Directions!!!!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It seems over the past few months we have had some members have a little trouble with directions and rules SO, I came up with this test to see how well we all follow directions!!

EXERCISE: Two-Minute Test on Following Directions
The following quiz is to test your skill in reading and following directions.

*It should take you 2 minutes to complete.*

Directions:

1. Read everything through carefully on this page before you do anything.

2. Print your name after this sentence.

3. Write the date below after this sentence.

4. Make the number "4"bold at the beginning of this sentence.

5. After the date written just below your name, write your birth date.

6. Make this sentence a different color

7. Put an "X" after this sentence.

8. Put your oldest dogs name after this sentence.

9. Put the smiley of your choice after this sentence.

10. What is your favorite food?

11. What breed would you chose after the APBT?

12. What is your favorite color?

13. How many dogs do you have?

14. Where do you live?

15. Now that you have read everything through carefully, do only items 1 and 2


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> 1. Read everything through carefully on this page before you do anything.
> 
> 2. Print your name after this sentence.


Holly..........


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> It seems over the past few months we have had some members have a little trouble with directions and rules SO, I came up with this test to see how well we all follow directions!!
> 
> EXERCISE: Two-Minute Test on Following Directions
> The following quiz is to test your skill in reading and following directions.
> ...


Shantel.  :woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> 1. Read everything through carefully on this page before you do anything.
> 
> 2. Print your name after this sentence.


Megan!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitwerks (Nov 18, 2009)

2. Print your name after this sentence. Kevin


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

> 2. Print your name after this sentence.


Ronnie ....:roll:


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Karena.......


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> 2. Print your name after this sentence.


Not possible, I can only *type* my name..................:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Funny Andy!!!!

If you don't know my name I'm not telling.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just wondering how many started answering the test only to finally read the last line a little to late!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

It seems over the past few months we have had some members have a little trouble with directions and rules SO, I came up with this test to see how well we all follow directions!!

EXERCISE: Two-Minute Test on Following Directions
The following quiz is to test your skill in reading and following directions. 

It should take you 2 minutes to complete.

Directions:

1. Read everything through carefully on this page before you do anything.

2. Print your name after this sentence.
Matt.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm terrible with direction I usually look at the last stuff first. So No I read the last line first.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Megan too! lol


----------

